# Solved: client log on problem



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

*message which is been displayed at log on*

The security log on this system is full .only the administrator can log on to fix this problem 
am using SBS 2003


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Log on as administrator


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Once logged in, change the event log setting to either overwrite events as Necessary or increase the log size. You may also want to find out what is filling up your log.


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

am not sure yet that the log file is the problem, but still waitin for one PC to do that and apply your method, but i wanted to ask you this ,the filling up the log can it be caused by the symantic antivirus events reports on the virus quarantine on the machine if so what should i do.


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you looked at the Security log? Is there alot of events logged from your symantic antivirus? If so, what do they say and how often are they showing up?


----------

